
Dark Matter detector directly observes rare decay of Xe-124 - fabatka
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1124-4
======
exabrial
> predicted half-life that surpasses the age of the Universe by many orders of
> magnitude

Wow.

------
aatharuv
Is there any chance that the half-life of Xenon-124 is lower than previously
thought?

~~~
apokkv
There is always 'some' chance, but the article quotes 1.8 +- 0.5 so the error
bars are already quite big.

